# Branding my own Inks



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone I have a question can someone point me in the right direction where I can go and get my own ink made for DTF with my logo on it so I can resell thanks any help would be greatly appreciate it


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's a ton of sellers, some will even send you samples before you order. 





__





dtf transfers for sale - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Marcdheatpress (Jul 11, 2018)

Where can I find a company that make pigment ink for DTF in the US that’s good and that I could put my logo on the bottle I have been looking and I only found a few places but they were in China Any help would be greatly appreciate it if you could point me in the right direction thank you


----------

